
Agile’s Three Leaps of Faith - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/agiles-three-leaps-of-faith-29599a5c78ac
======
Nomentatus
Usually I hate these tell-me-what-I-know pieces but this one I liked, if only
'cause it highlights (advertently or not) the paradox (appearance of
contradiction) between trying very hard to work with fewer people more often
while talking to more people more often. However it just blandly states that
diversifying your contacts lets you shrink your teams, I think it's a more
strenuous effort to do both than that suggests.

